# Small business start-ups in Spain? - BBC News.



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi - I found this video clip on the BBC News/Europe webpage, today. A scrap of good news - a tiny number of new Spanish businesses are managing, against the odds, to source loans to fund their 'start-ups' !

BBC News - Can start ups save Spain's economy?

Saludos,
GC


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

GUAPACHICA said:


> Hi - I found this video clip on the BBC News/Europe webpage, today. A scrap of good news - a tiny number of new Spanish businesses are managing, against the odds, to source loans to fund their 'start-ups' !
> 
> BBC News - Can start ups save Spain's economy?
> 
> ...


Guapachica, this was also posted in the thread about cupcakes...

It's an interesting little vid though and I think the BBC have found something really important here in Spanish economy. The family business was always very important in Spain even up to the the present day really, and they are the backbone of small businesses, the fore runners of start ups.
But, unless more government money is available it's always going to be difficult for small businesses to make a big difference to the economy.
There are tax allowances for women under 30 and a few things like this, but that doesn't help the thousands of middle aged men and women who have been made redundant in recent years and who's family economy revolves around the kids and paying off the mortgage. These are people who I think may have the experience of the working world, maturity , and well formed ideas that could really take off, but they need the helping hand of someone. Cue Dragon's Den. That would go down a storm here!!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

It's said that there should be a drastic cutting of 'red tape' which it is alleged hampers small business start-ups in the UK. I don't know if this is also the case in Spain.
It could well be if the laws relating to dismissal and redundancy apply to these start-ups. Even though they have been relaxed somewhat, they are still a deterrent to anyone considering taking on employees when the business finds its feet and order books begin to fill.

Ironically, when an active trades unionist in the UK I used to argue that all legislation should apply to all businesses and that pleas for small business exemption should be ignored. Real-life business experience taught me that this was a false conception. To give one example, we were deterred from employing a female technician who applied for a job working in an all-male workshop as we would have been required to provide seperate toilet and washing facilities. True, we had an 'executive loo' for the MD and female clerical staff but it had no shower facilities and wasn't suitable for people who by the nature of the job often got covered in grease, oil and road dirt.
Presumably such rules are in force in Spain as they have their origin in the EU Social Chapter.


----------

